# Wanna Join Me on a Adventure?



## theCRAZYshow (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi, I'm new to role playing and wondered if anyone was up.
I can do NSFW(if NSFW I would like to do M/M) or SFW (I don't care).
I will be a shy, skinny Cougar.
I can only do this on discord. My ID is theCRAZYshow#3313
Thanks


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Mar 21, 2017)

Describe zis adventure, cuz lasts time I went on an adventure without knowing what it was, I got attacked by a Savage Deviljho


----------



## theCRAZYshow (Mar 21, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Describe zis adventure, cuz lasts time I went on an adventure without knowing what it was, I got attacked by a Savage Deviljho


You can do anything you want.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Mar 21, 2017)

What about vore? And sadly I don't have discord because my app store is a prick.


----------



## theCRAZYshow (Mar 22, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> What about vore? And sadly I don't have discord because my app store is a prick.


Sorry I'm nto really into vore


----------



## Storok (Mar 22, 2017)

do you like drifting ?


----------



## theCRAZYshow (Mar 22, 2017)

Storok said:


> do you like drifting ?


I don't really know what that is.


----------



## Balskarr (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm up for an adventure if you don't mind a human tagging along.

I have Discord so we can discuss more there if you want.


----------



## theCRAZYshow (Mar 22, 2017)

Balskarr said:


> I'm up for an adventure if you don't mind a human tagging along.
> 
> I have Discord so we can discuss more there if you want.


Sure why not, but you will have to probably wait about 2 days as I have 2 people waiting.


----------



## Balskarr (Mar 22, 2017)

Fair enough.
Discord ID: Balskarr#3648

I'll just leave that there for when you get around to me or want to chat beforehand.


----------

